# kilimanjaro cafe Edinburgh



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Visited this cafe yesterday, in fact searched it out as it not in the city centre. A clean and relaxed cafe that served a range of coffee, tea, soup as well as sandwiches and baked goodies.

Both my wife and I had flat whites and I had a double espresso that turned out to be red Brick beans, I did notice they had another bean in another hopper but I couldn't read what it was. Nice friendly staff, flat whites well presented and espresso came with a glass of water to clear your palette afterwards.

Very relaxed place, not where you wanna go if your in a hurry but why rush a nice coffee? If your in the area, pop in, I know I will.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have enjoyed both of my visits there in the past. As you say, not the speediest service but good honest coffee, prepared with care.

I found the music to be a wee bit loud. Maybe it was the sound of people talking that raised the volume - something that doesn't happen down South!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Spooks. Where is this cafe?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

FDC its on Nicolson Street just up from the Festival Theater. Got a few other coffee stops I wanna try out in town


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah, I know where you are. Going to FT soon for a night of 'kulture' so will try it out beforehand! Had probably the worst coffee I have ever tasted in the FT last year. If you dont know how to make a latte, dont serve me one!

Keep meaning to go to the Mosque Kitchen for a curry which will be opposite the cafe I reckon.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mosque Kitchen is a bit further up towards the high st. It was a bit of a let down to be honest! My other half said the food in the actual mosque before they branched out into dedicated premises was much better! Its all paper plates and blue roll, plastic cutlery etc!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the review funinacup. You will know a good curry staying in Glasgow!


----------

